# Turning radius



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I did a search. Can't believe this hasn't been discussed before. Why the hell are the new lines of Nissans coming with such a terrible radius?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This is stupid.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> This is stupid.


THIS is not OT.


----------

